# problems with leaky bubble counter....



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

......or not. Anyways, i have one of those co2 systems from greenleafaquariums.com with the ph controller. It has been set up since the begining of the year. i have not had much luck with using it, in fact, i had better luck using no co2 with an emperor 280 filter witch put lots of air bubbles into the water. So i dont know if im going to fix this or go back to the old way i was doing things in this tank. I still think its my hard water.

now the problem, about 2 months ago, i noticed some bubble counter fluid on the exterior of the bubble counter, i didnt think anything of it and thought it was a fluke, i wiped it off and went my way. Now today, i looked at my co2 setup and saw that the bubble counter is only 50% full! i had filled it up at 75% and since oil doest evaporate........yeah. theoil is greenleafs bubble indicator fluid, mineral oil i think. The co2 tubes now have a liquid in them(yes there is a brass check valve) and a slightly greasy bubble counter.

any thoughts?


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

http://www.barrreport.com/showthrea...eping-JBJ-Bubble-Counter?highlight=inkslinger

make sure it's not crack


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You can either use Teflon tape or a non-hardening pipe joint compound with Teflon on the top and bottom threads of the clear plastic site glass.

I used this Oatey Great White Pipe Joint Compound with Teflon product found at Lowes.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well i tore the co2 system down. came home last night after a weekend away and alot of the mineral fluid had gone into the aquarium from the bubble counter. So far i have lost 2 orange von rio tetras. another one has popeye . Rainbows and khulis are fine though


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I am very sorry for your loss.

Running a check valve before and after the bubble counter is always a good idea. This helps to keep the fluids where they belong and out of places that they do not belong.

I run a 1/3 psig or 1 psig 1/8" NPT check valve between the needle valves and the JBJ knock-off bubble counters. The knock-off JBJ check valve has been known to leak.

Also, I run an inline check valve, like a brass Clippard MCV-1BB with barbs, between the bubble counter and the diffuser/reactor.

You can get the 1/3 or 1 psig 1/8" NPT check valve in either male or female threads from Swagelok and Parker. They are available in brass or stainless steel. Swagelok's brass 1/3 psig check valve 1/8" male NPT threads lists for $21.70: B-2C2-1/3: http://swagelok.com/search/find_pro...s=Y&item=c80b8fbe-343c-49a5-8ef1-2a086c6523b7


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

Since the oil moved from the bubble counter to the aquarium along the same path as the desired CO2 I don't see how a better check valve will solve the problem.

IMO, never use anything inside the bubble counter that you woudn't want in the aquarium.

That means water only.

Jim


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

How much bubble counter liquid was in the bubble counter when it was filled? If the bubble counter is too full, the bubble counter liquid can siphon out of the bubble counter.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

I was leaking on the treads on both ends , It would seep out an empty the bubble counter . I've use tape and the
pipe joint compound with Teflon on both ends. It didn't stop until I added the extra washer on both ends and never had to fill the BC going on 8 month's now. Thanks Left C I order the check valve between the BC and needle valve to be on the safe side.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

inkslinger said:


> ... Thanks Left C I order the check valve between the BC and needle valve to be on the safe side.


I haven't had these JBJ knock-off bubble counters' check valve leak into the needle valve/solenoid. But I do it to be safe, like you said. There have been reports of this happening.

I've picked up some of these 1/8" NPT check valves on ebay at decent prices. I'm using a 1 psig Parker with a regulator right now. Someone just sent me some 1/3 psig Parker check valves at a good price.

Clippard has a brass 1/8" male NPT 1 psig check valve (MJCV-1AA) that is cheaper at $5.74, but it has been reported to make clicking noises when the CO2 is flowing through it.


----------

